# Topics > Related topics > Programming languages >  ScratchJr, coding for young kids, DevTech Research Group, Tufts University, Medford, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

DevTech Research Group

Lifelong Kindergarten group

Playful Invention Company

Website - scratchjr.org

scratch.mit.edu

facebook.com/scratchjr

Scratch on Wikipedia

Project leader - Mitchel Resnick

Project leader - Marina Umaschi Bers

"ScratchJr: Coding for Young Kids" on Kickstarter




> ScratchJr is a collaboration between the DevTech Research Group at the Eliot-Pearson Department of Child Development at Tufts University (led by Prof. Marina Umaschi Bers), the Lifelong Kindergarten Group at the MIT Media Lab (led by Prof. Mitch Resnick), and the Playful Invention Company (led by Paula Bonta and Brian Silverman). Marina’s group at Tufts focuses on creating technologies and pedagogical approaches that take into consideration the developmental needs of young children to promote positive development. Mitch's group at the MIT Media Lab develops new technologies and activities that engage people in creative learning experiences. The group developed ideas and technologies underlying the LEGO Mindstorms robotics kits and Scratch programming language, used by millions of young people around the world.

----------


## Airicist

ScratchJr Curriculum Development Video

 Published on Jan 26, 2014




> ScratchJr is a developmentally appropriate programming language for children 5 to 7 years old. Children can create their own animated stories, interactive collages and games. ScratchJr is the product of a collaboration between the DevTech Research Group at the Eliot-Pearson Department of Child Development at Tufts University, directed by Prof. Marina Bers, and the Lifelong Kindergarten Group at the MIT Media Lab directed by Prof. Mitch Resnick. Funded by the National Science Foundation (NSF DRL-1118664), the ScratchJr iPad app is planned for release in early 2014.

----------

